# Scratch in prefinished floor



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

Just installed about a 1000 feet of prefinished 3/4" hardwood. Bruce marsh oak. Had my brother as my helper and needless to say he scooted something across the center of a room and put a nice gouge in it. Question being is there anything I can do other than cut the boards out? I bought some stain and filler. Can't notice it standing from the side but once you get on top of it you can of course see it. Have any of you sanded and refinished prefinished boards? I'm scared if I cut the boards out I won't be able to find matches or have gaps. Thanks for any advice


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

if u damaged the finish and the wood..the only way to fix it is to replace it.

it will be harder to match trying the sanding route if not impossible..


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Plank replacement. Only takes about 10 minutes to replace. Remove the bottom side of both grooves & a little PL premium under it & no one will ever know it was scratched.

This is the exact reason, I over order material by 1 carton on all prefinish jobs & have the homeowner store away for later use.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

How many boards did the scratch go across?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> Plank replacement. Only takes about 10 minutes to replace. Remove the bottom side of both grooves & a little PL premium under it & no one will ever know it was scratched.
> 
> This is the exact reason, I over order material by 1 carton on all prefinish jobs & have the homeowner store away for later use.


Second!


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

Alfred Einstein said:


> Just installed about a 1000 feet of prefinished 3/4" hardwood. Bruce marsh oak. Had my brother as my helper and needless to say he scooted something across the center of a room and put a nice gouge in it. Question being is there anything I can do other than cut the boards out? I bought some stain and filler. Can't notice it standing from the side but once you get on top of it you can of course see it. Have any of you sanded and refinished prefinished boards? I'm scared if I cut the boards out I won't be able to find matches or have gaps. Thanks for any advice


As already stated there is no way to match it by sanding. Most Prefinished products have a aluminum oxide finish that is baked on. If it was just installed I don't see a reason why a new box would not match close enough. I sucks having to do a repair on a new floor. Good luck


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> Plank replacement. Only takes about 10 minutes to replace. Remove the bottom side of both grooves & a little PL premium under it & no one will ever know it was scratched.
> 
> This is the exact reason, I over order material by 1 carton on all prefinish jobs & have the homeowner store away for later use.


This is not so true. It takes more than ten minutes to set up the saws. Then you have to carefully remove the scratched board (s) . ect... Plus, the floor could have expanded some and the new wood may not drop straight in. Uh oh. That's a pain too.


----------



## uwill3 (May 1, 2012)

This reminds me of the Mike Holms handyman show... It was a competition on replacing 1 board in a hardwood floor...

This is why I'm a tile guy


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

adams said:


> This is not so true. It takes more than ten minutes to set up the saws. Then you have to carefully remove the scratched board (s) . ect... Plus, the floor could have expanded some and the new wood may not drop straight in. Uh oh. That's a pain too.


You're not very fast, are you?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

I think your just full of it. Anybody with experience know dang well it takes more than ten minutes to patch in boards. And you don't even know enough details about the floor to say that. That scratch might of went across ten boards. I would like to see your ten minute patch job, I'm sure that's what it would like.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

adams said:


> I think your just full of it. Anybody with experience know dang well it takes more than ten minutes to patch in boards. And you don't even know enough details about the floor to say that. That scratch might of went across ten boards. I would like to see your ten minute patch job, I'm sure that's what it would like.


Dude, you need to lighten up, it was a joke.

But, since you want to make is serious, here goes.

I said, one plank & yes, I can replace one plank at the end of a job in 10 minutes. How? Because I inspect the job before I ever break down my tools. No need to drag any tools back out, I'm experienced enough to know not to put them away till the jobs complete. The day I can't cut out one plank & replace it in 10 minutes, is the day I need to find another profession. Plank replacement entails, making 2 rips the length of the plank. Prying out on the gooved end of the plank so the bottom of the groove breaks off as it comes out. 3 little pieces of flooring is all I'm removing. Side dikes to pull the few nails. Clean out the saw dust, mark replacement plank for length. Run out to the tablesaw & rip the bottom off the grooved , turn board, cut bottom off the grooved end, Walk back in & slip it in place on the pl glue my wife already has laid in.

Heck, it took me nearly as long to explain to you how to do it, as it would to actually do the work needed done.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

adams said:


> This is not so true. It takes more than ten minutes to set up the saws. Then you have to carefully remove the scratched board (s) . ect... Plus, the floor could have expanded some and the new wood may not drop straight in. Uh oh. That's a pain too.


#1, he's just finished laying the floor as I read the OP, tools shouldn't be put away before final inspection, should they?

#2 again, he just finished laying the floor, why would the boards have expanded & make it a pain ?

#3, if you cut a bevel on the bottom side of the groove, the boards will fold right in with a little light tapping & enough friction will be created to hold them while the pl glue sets up.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

You are totally correct, given you can find board that is the same length and not have to cut down and put your own micro bevel. I usually would put a piece of felt back in there and just use wood glue (yellow glue) on the t&g w/ no nails. But yes it's safe to say we both are very experienced at this. No I don't like patch work but do it all the time. Old houses that are being remodeled, weaving in etc.., I am just saying that usually, my luck, they don't usually just scratch one board. It across like 10 of em. Pain in the a$$.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> Dude, you need to lighten up, it was a joke.
> 
> But, since you want to make is serious, here goes.
> 
> ...


Try cutting one more rip at an angle crossing over the two rips you already put in the plank and that will release the middle piece so you don't have to pry it out and break take a chance on breaking off the good boards.(planks)


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

I can change a board in 6.3 minutes while scratching my a$$ at the same time...

table saws, chop saws? finding right size boards? huh??

all a good floor guy needs is a Makita circular...:laughing:


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

He is right. It is very easy to replace a board. I could show most people how to do it one time and they would know how to do the next. Plus prefinished flooring usually comes in 4 or so of the same length, so if you had some left, chances are one board is the same size as the one you need. That is unless it is near a wall where you used a starter or finisher board. If it is near a wall it is probably easier to do anyway. Then you could still likely line up even the micro bevel in the flooring, as long as you cut the opposite end. Just make 2 cuts down the middle of the board with a circular saw, tape off the boards around it so you do not scratch them too. Then pop the 3 pieces out, take the bottom of the groove off, add some pl and pop it back it. Usually requires one good hit from a rubber mallet.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

This is end kind of patch work I'm use to.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i can fix that in 5 min


----------

